# First time at Perdernales State Park



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

We left a soggy Blanco State Park and headed for Perdernales on our vacation last November. Its taken awhile to get through these and the board's been slow so I'll post a bunch. Good variety of technique and post here. I feel I left a lot on the table there and I'm looking forward to returning.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Part II*

...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Fantastic photos


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Great photos. What camera were you using?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MoonShadow said:


> Great photos. What camera were you using?


 These were shot with a Nikon D800e


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Awsome job on these. Pedernales is one of my favorite parks.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I really like that park. Cool captures Rusty


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

What was the exposure time for the one with the stars?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Love them all.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice. Still waiting on my a new Nikon lens to come in. Then I'll probably be heading out there. Won't be forgetting my tripod for the long exposure shots this time.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Just wondering...*

Can anyone make out the dominant constellation in the 8th shot of section 2? Its a bit hard because of all the stars. Here in Houston you can usually barely make it out.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nobody?


----------



## detnight (Jan 31, 2012)

It is a great place for pictures. I really like the work you did on the pictures. I have not been since I got back into using a DSLR. I used alot 35mm film there in back in the 70's:texasflag


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words. I'm confident I can do much better there, but its not bad for a first time. The constellation I was looking for is Ursa Minor - the Little Dipper. The exposure was 30 seconds. Can you see it now?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

how many points did you find there? that place is loaded!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, congrats!


----------

